
The Robinhood High-Frequency Trading Scandal: The Plot Thickens - mudil
https://seekingalpha.com/article/4212397-robinhood-high-frequency-trading-scandal-plot-thickens
======
beatgammit
I don't buy the author's argument that "everyone is doing it" doesn't hold
water. The author mentions Interactive Brokers and Vanguard, the first being a
HFT haven and the second being a non-profit.

When Robinhood first came out, I suspected they were skimming on the bid-ask
spread, and that appears to essentially be the case, just through a third
party.

Running trades isn't free, so I don't think it would surprise anyone that they
found another way to make money. And it just so happens that it's pretty much
the same thing most other brokerages do.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't really see anything nefarious going on.

------
justfor1comment
I wish I was as skeptical about free products as I am about expensive
products. Looks like Robinhood is just another tech company. Create a free
product, store the data, wait for users to get locked in and later devise a
scammy way to monetize it. Silicon valley why you no live up to your catchy
slogans? ლ(ಠ益ಠლ)

------
InterestBazinga
My opinion on HFTs with Robinhood It honestly doesn't matter. Every brokerage
has some kind of deal with HFTs. Retail investors already have many
disadvantages compared to institutions and this small "disadvantages" won't
outweigh the benefit of free commissions.

I have seen many articles across other social platforms chastising Robinhood
with its dealings with HFTs. I realized that there's no free lunch man. we
need to realize that fast markets aren't our enemy.

